# What's Going To Happen in Iraq When the US Pulls Out?



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2011)

"We really don't know."

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...ity-we-really-dont-know-whats-going-to-happen




> WASHINGTON – "We really don't know what's going to happen" with security in Iraq after the U.S. forces leave, a senior U.S. military officer said from Baghdad Wednesday morning.
> When asked whether the Iraqi Security Forces can keep violence under control after American forces leave the country, Lt. Gen. Frank Helmick, Deputy Commanding General of U.S. Forces-Iraq, said Wednesday that the U.S. military just does not know.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Civil unrest, followed by governmental oppression, followed by dictatorship, coupled with heavy Iranian influence.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 7, 2011)

It's up for grabs, but if anyone's interested in a good book with fictional speculation about the last unit left to guard our hard assets that we don't wanna turn over to the "good" citizens, try John Ringo's "The Last Centurian"


----------



## Manolito (Dec 7, 2011)

Mara I am interested. Help this dull knife out a little. When we went there we told the people of the US why we were going and that it was a cause worth sacraficing our young best and brightest. We accomplished that mission so why would we care what takes place? I am not sold on the idea our constitution will work when combined with a muslim religion. I am asking this because I know how I would accept them coming to the US throwing out our government and telling us how to live with the quran. I am sure those in AStan or Iraq feel the same way. How do I look a Iraqi in the eye and explain how harry Reid and Nancy Pelossi are what they should aspire to be.
My belief how each of you conducted yourselves in country is the only thing that will make a difference socially in those countries. Living in a mud hut and watching a movie about the US and cars and individual houses and flushing toilets will bring about change when the women are fed up with these Muslim men. Look at the Phillipines guy use to bring over those young girls and make them serve them like a slave/ today they come over and get westernized very quickly.
I hope the go back to quran rule no ambition to improve and live out their lives in a mud hut chasing little boys.
Bill


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2011)

The Iraqi people, Sunni, Shia, and Kurds, will be able to decide for themselves.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to add no servicemember is responsible for what happens after they leave North Korea is not a result of good or bad servicemembers. VN is not because we did a bad job and AStan and Iraq wqill be what ever they are and it is not a guilt to be carried by any servicemember.
Bill


----------



## pardus (Dec 7, 2011)

Iran is going to be a big player in post USA Iraq. The big question in my mind is the Iraqi oil, what is going to happen to it and whatever it is (prices going up, oil stops flowing etc... ) can we stand back and allow that to happen or will we have to go back into Iraq and re-secure it?


----------



## LogCinco (Jan 27, 2012)

A little late to the discussion, but worth 2 cents...  Pardus is spot on, I am thinking "follow the money."  If there is money to be made, there will be someone willing to sell the guns.  The question should really be about whether we are able to maintain the Security Cooperation agreement with the post-US-assisted government.  Methinks.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the Saudi's will try to counter the influence of the Iranian's as much as they can.  The Saudi's will support the Sunni's and Iran will support the Shia.  I would bet 2-1 right now it will eventually lead to a full blown civil war to control the oil money.  I believe the Saudi's will do what ever is necessary to prevent Iran from taking full proxy control of the country.  The last thing the Saudi's want is Iran sitting on their door step.

We will support the Saudi's giving them what ever they want but the Saudi's will have to do the heavy lifting trying to influence the outcome of our departure from Iraq.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 1, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I think the Saudi's will try to counter the influence of the Iranian's as much as they can. The Saudi's will support the Sunni's and Iran will support the Shia. I would bet 2-1 right now it will eventually lead to a *full blown civil war* to control the oil money. I believe the Saudi's will do what ever is necessary to prevent Iran from taking full proxy control of the country. The last thing the Saudi's want is Iran sitting on their door step.
> 
> We will support the Saudi's giving them what ever they want but the Saudi's will have to do the heavy lifting trying to influence the outcome of our departure from Iraq.


 
Agree, but  would go for the three-way split scenario where Kurds at the North also try to go their own way, much to the dislike of Turkey.


----------

